# Freedom!!



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

After much deliberation, I decided it was time to let my 6mo pup Dagger try sleeping out of her crate at night. I put her blanket and favorite chew toy in my room and shut the door so she was confined in the bedroom with me all night.

So far it's been a success! The first two nights she paced around a bit and chewed on her toy, I guess because she thought being out of her crate meant it was playtime and not bedtime.  Every time I moved or rolled over her head would pop up, and she'd come over to sniff and lick me. :wub:

The third night (last night) she was just perfect! We went right to the bedroom, and she laid down. Didn't pace or nudge me to pet her. Didn't breathe in my face for attention.  And when I woke up this morning she was still laying nicely on her blanket, although she was awake and waiting for me to get up!

I'm just soooo happy that she can sleep out of her crate now. I live alone, and I feel a lot safer knowing this 65lb dog is asleep in the room with me.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Congratulations! That's a big milestone.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not the type to worry much about being safe. I live out in the middle of nowhere and keep a .45 on my bedside stand. 

HOWEVER, I sleep so much better when Banjo is in the room with me. I think it's a subconscious thing. My brain is whispering to me "you are safe, the dog will alert you...".


----------



## Siese (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the congrats!

Brembo, I'm pretty much the same way. I keep a .38 in the bedside table drawer within easy reach. HOWEVER, two summers ago this town (college town, although not normally an exciting place) had a rapist that would pick out a girl in town, follow her home, figure out her schedule, etc. Then, when she would leave, he would break in and hide somewhere in the apartment. He'd wait for her to get home and lock herself in, then reveal himself. He was successful for several months, and he always picked girls who lived in an apartment alone (which would be me). It was pretty terrifying, so it's nice to know I have a big dog in my bedroom whose bark alone could deter anyone from getting in. Besides that, she and my other dog would let me know if someone was hiding in the house. It just makes me feel better having them close by.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good job! Took us two years before we could trust Riley and Shasta is still a no go but she's only a year old. Zena was an adult when i got her so she was already a dream lol. I understand the YAY dog alerting me thing. I feel safer with the dogs in the house.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:happyboogie::happyboogie: Yeah, Dagger!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Hurray!! Good girl Dagger! That is a great accomplishment


----------

